# Ugliest most jury rigged fence



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

A bright idea came to me. I am embarrassed at how my fence looks. I think it is the ugliest, most jury rigged fence on this forum. Not a contest that I would purposely want to win, but, it is what it is. It was originally put up in 2003 to keep two Shih Tzus in the yard. Goats are testing it constantly.













My little fence repair wagon.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That doesn’t look bad! It actually looks beautiful compared to a lot of what I have going on out there lol I have one section of fence that there is a seasonal spring and it gets really wet. But about 2’ down is solid rock. So I can’t get a actual wood post in there and the ground gets soft and my t posts are weak and tries to Bend in because the wire is on the outside. So I have about 5 hay strings tied together that goes from the top of the T post out to a tree and then back to the middle of the t post. 
Directly across the pasture of the hot fence unit is a giant rock. No way to bring the hot fence in and go around this rock so I have 8 of those step in plastic posts laying on top of this rock so I can run the hot fence over it. 
I have a few spots that the cows have busted down the fence and once it’s smashed down there just seems to never be any way to get it up and as good as it was so I have a few pallets tied up in random places. 
But fencing has one purpose and that is to keep animals in and out, no neighbors to see it so I don’t really care how ugly it looks as long as it does the job lol


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Not bad at all! Ours looks similar (maybe slightly less jury rigged but what can you do!)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

What cute fence demonstrators! Those fences look awesome to me! Just like in a zoo or 4H! Dear me, you have not seen my fences! I am glad for that, lol.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> What cute fence demonstrators! Those fences look awesome to me! Just like in a zoo or 4H! Dear me, you have not seen my fences! I am glad for that, lol.


Haha I know my boys love to pose. The only problem with the fences is they start to lean and mold different directions, so it because very wavy-looking. This picture was taken right when the fence was put up. I don't have any current photos but I can try to get one.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, goats press their smell into all steady objects in their home place. They have smell glands all over the body, also on their sides.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Haha I know my boys love to pose. The only problem with the fences is they start to lean and mold different directions, so it because very wavy-looking. This picture was taken right when the fence was put up. I don't have any current photos but I can try to get one.


Hhahaha wait til they get bigger! We need add some tposts in a few spots that ours love to rub down as they walk up the hill to meet us at the gate.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> A bright idea came to me. I am embarrassed at how my fence looks. I think it is the ugliest, most jury rigged fence on this forum. Not a contest that I would purposely want to win, but, it is what it is. It was originally put up in 2003 to keep two Shih Tzus in the yard. Goats are testing it constantly.
> View attachment 153695
> View attachment 153693
> 
> ...


Eh. If it keeps em in and doesnt bother you it is ok!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Hhahaha wait til they get bigger! We need add some tposts in a few spots that ours love to rub down as they walk up the hill to meet us at the gate.


That's an old photo. They are bigger now... and they rub all along the fence and it's now curved completely. I would add more t-posts but we are about to build them a new enclosure anyway. T-posts much closer together this time! :haha:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Shoot that fence looks good to me man, Clyde has seen fit to try and ram through the 2X4 rectangle...lil joker.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

As long as it keeps your goats in and unwanted visitors out then it's a great fence, no matter what it looks like


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> Eh. If it keeps em in and doesnt bother you it is ok!


'Em in and 'thers out!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> That's an old photo. They are bigger now... and they rub all along the fence and it's now curved completely. I would add more t-posts but we are about to build them a new enclosure anyway. T-posts much closer together this time! :haha:


If I ever need to build again I will use cattle panels instead of a rolled fence wire. The panels are stiff enough to stand on their own, and will withstand the rubbing without bowing( at least our little Nigis rubbing).
You evidently didn't click on the thumbnail images on my post to see the chicken wire added to the top.lol Your fence looks fine compared to that.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

MadCatX said:


> Shoot that fence looks good to me man, Clyde has seen fit to try and ram through the 2X4 rectangle...lil joker.


A 2x4, one of mine actually did crack one, on the middle, though. He was in the greatest of needs, there was a doe in heat on the other side. Luckily the rest of the fence kept him in while I fetched a line and took him away.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Same situation with mine, Bonnie went into heat, Clyde went nuts lol.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> You evidently didn't click on the thumbnail images on my post to see the chicken wire added to the top..


I did. And I found it marvellous. The chicken fence is _straight_!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> I did. And I found it marvellous. The chicken fence is _straight_!!


Ha ha ha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Whatever works right?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yup. I imagine some people from other countries might be able to contribute with fences of various kinds. It is possible to make fences from only twigs and branches, if there is an abundance. In their way, I find them very beautiful, and they are efficient, if built in the right way.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

My husband always rolls his eyes at me repairing our fences by using bailing twine to tie the fencing to the t posts, but I have lots of it and it works just fine! He says it looks tacky, but if he's not going to do it, then I will do it my way! Haha!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I thoug


Trollmor said:


> Yup. I imagine some people from other countries might be able to contribute with fences of various kinds. It is possible to make fences from only twigs and branches, if there is an abundance. In their way, I find them very beautiful, and they are efficient, if built in the right way.


ht of doing that for my wife, to keep goats out of flower bed and we do not have a woodlot nearby.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

cbrossard said:


> My husband always rolls his eyes at me repairing our fences by using bailing twine to tie the fencing to the t posts, but I have lots of it and it works just fine! He says it looks tacky, but if he's not going to do it, then I will do it my way! Haha!


Aha, bailing twine, thanks for the word! Here we cannot use that outdoors, because it is not protected against the UV rays from the sun. Within 5-10 years it is just powder, I have tried. (Lately, I have also learnt it may be a part of the pollution problem, so I have stopped using it as freely as before.) But earlier on, always two or three strings in the pocket, can always come out handy! And a bigger sack for the real jobs, like repairing fences! Tell your husband to stop rolling his eyes, that is not good for his eyes, make him start rolling the string ball instead!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I thought of doing that for my wife, to keep goats out of flower bed and we do not have a woodlot nearby.


When I think of it, are there not "fences" in England made from growing hedges? While growing, you bend the young sprouts in between one another, so that the whole hedge after many years is an entangled mesh, that not even cats can pass through. If the bushes have thorns, you can forget going through! If someone here can share a photo of such a "fence", please try to inform us how old it is!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I may have you beat. Check out this post and scroll down to the photos. 
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/am-i-smarter-than-a-nigerian-dwarf-buck.183227/#post-1953405

Yes, it STILL looks that bad!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> I may have you beat. Check out this post and scroll down to the photos.
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/am-i-smarter-than-a-nigerian-dwarf-buck.183227/#post-1953405
> 
> Yes, it STILL looks that bad!


Do you possibly mean this entry:
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/am-i-smarter-than-a-nigerian-dwarf-buck.183227/#post-1953701
I say, Poor Prisoner ...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Trollmor said:


> Do you possibly mean this entry:
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/am-i-smarter-than-a-nigerian-dwarf-buck.183227/#post-1953701
> I say, Poor Prisoner ...


 That's the one. Did I mis-post it?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> That's the one. Did I mis-post it?


No, I just _supposed_ that you might not have found out yet that one can click on the date and get a link to that individual entry.
.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Not bad at all! Ours looks similar (maybe slightly less jury rigged but what can you do!)
> 
> View attachment 153699


So ADORABLE!! What breed are they?


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Bwahahaha. My fences!! My girls sole mission is to demo fences. I had cattle panels on t posts. Nicely lined with chicken wire to keep em in when they were little. It looked so nice and orderly. Now the gate is busted and there’s a really heavy pallet resting on it to stop them busting it completely by springing off it. And they have managed to pull the chicken wire off and get between it and the panels to rub and scratch. My job tomorrow is to go out and remove all the loose awful chicken wire. So far I haven’t seen anyone’s set up that’s more bootleg then mine. Where would we be without hay strings and zip ties!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

We would probably be looking around for a head or two of escaped goats without hay strings and zip ties. Comes in so handy for a quick post attachment and other stuff. 
Especially when what you might could use instead is WAY over yonder. :lolgoat:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> I may have you beat. Check out this post and scroll down to the photos.
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/am-i-smarter-than-a-nigerian-dwarf-buck.183227/#post-1953405
> 
> Yes, it STILL looks that bad!


And we wonder why "goat people are crazy" when people refer to us.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Well, I found out, and now you will know that fence stays that are for putting between barbed wire strands (for what what reason I don't know) will work for attaching chicken wire to the top of a welded wire fence. It takes a while to get it down all the way. Maybe it will stay up if birds don't weight it down.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Photos, more photos, friends!!! I long for seeing your invention capacity, and get inspired! Personally, I am most interested in cheap solutions.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Photos, more photos, friends!!! I long for seeing your invention capacity, and get inspired! Personally, I am most interested in cheap solutions.


I will get some close pics when thunderstorms leave the area again. I thought they were visible if you clicked on the thumbnails in my post.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I thought they were visible if you clicked on the thumbnails in my post.


Sure! And I did comment:


Trollmor said:


> I ... found it marvellous. The chicken fence is _straight_!!


----------



## Moon n Bak (Feb 7, 2018)

cbrossard said:


> My husband always rolls his eyes at me repairing our fences by using bailing twine to tie the fencing to the t posts, but I have lots of it and it works just fine! He says it looks tacky, but if he's not going to do it, then I will do it my way! Haha!


I use zip ties all the time


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Moon n Bak said:


> I use zip ties all the time


 I couldn't "farm" without zip ties, baling twine and carabiners clips!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Photos, more photos, friends!!! I long for seeing your invention capacity, and get inspired! Personally, I am most interested in cheap solutions.
















Here are the close ups. I took the pictures, forgot to post them for you. Time consuming endeavor, about 15 to 20 minutes per stay.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful fence, Dwarf Dad!

So far, I have not seen any ugly fences! Bet that I will not see them?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Beautiful fence, Dwarf Dad!


I was sure not expecting that comment.lol
Thank you.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

lol we also use zips ties and hay string for quick repairs.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I am soon giving up. There are certainly ugly fences, but you refuse to show them!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> I am soon giving up. There are certainly ugly fences, but you refuse to show them!


I really thought mine was ugly. I was brave enough to put it on here for laughs. 
You are right, they refuse to show them to us.:heehee:


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

We have electric string fence, but we aren't breeding and don't have a buck. If they really want to they jump right through electric. But our ancient corrals (only physical fence we have) look worse than that, believe me.



cristina-sorina said:


> As long as it keeps your goats in and unwanted visitors out then it's a great fence, no matter what it looks like


:up: Yup!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's the brand new, very fancy, high quality run-in shelter I just built for my goats. They get nothing but the best!(rofl)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Hardwood floors, extra luxurious!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Here are our shelters - cattle panel and tarps. Pics taken when it was raining. Sorry about the arrows they are screenshots from a video.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

21goaties said:


> Here are our shelters - cattle panel and tarps. Pics taken when it was raining. Sorry about the arrows they are screenshots from a video.
> View attachment 154563
> 
> 
> View attachment 154565


Great idea! I wish that I knew about cattle panels 30 years ago. I made a similar structure by bending 2 joints of 3/4" conduit to form an arch. About 20 of those in a line covered with a tarp to put lawn mowers under.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Cattle panel is unknown to me, but it looks really luxurious! So far not one single hay string ... 

Really, I hoped for inventive solutions for us who have a constant lack of money ...


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Hardwood floors, extra luxurious!


:funnytech:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Trollmore; Cattle panel are single fence sections (8,12,16 foot long and usually 4 or 5 foot high) made of large gauge welded wire. Drive in a few t-posts (metal posts) and fasten the sections with wire, zip tie or bale twine. These work well for dividing a pasture, mending a fence, putting up a temporary pen..... and really liking the idea of building a shelter if needed.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annnnnnnd...My run-in leaks. Time to scrounge up a new tarp!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Annnnnnnd...My run-in leaks. Time to scrounge up a new tarp!!!


Flex-seal tape! It works every time on TV.lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Trollmor; Cattle panel are single fence sections (8,12,16 foot long and usually 4 or 5 foot high) made of large gauge welded wire. Drive in a few t-posts (metal posts) and fasten the sections with wire, zip tie or bale twine. These work well for dividing a pasture, mending a fence, putting up a temporary pen..... and really liking the idea of building a shelter if needed.


Thanks! I found some pictures on the net, and they really look _expensive_!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Thanks! I found some pictures on the net, and they really look _expensive_!


Not real expensive. The price goes along with wire size and how big the mesh is.
A 6 inch x 6 inch (15.24 cm x 15.24 cm) mesh is quite a bit less expensive than a 2 inch x 4 inch (5 cm x 10 cm) mesh.


----------

